# EOS-M with Phottix Odin and Multiflashes system



## surapon (Jan 13, 2014)

Dear Friends.
With my new awesome/Tiny toy, EOS-M, I can use with my old equipment such as Phottix Odin, One of the best E-TTL , total Program Multi-Flashes wireless controler and my old Canon 580 EX, EX II= For Portable lighting system for indoor photography.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0304434791/accessory-review-phottix-odin-ttl-flash-trigger-for-canon-

And With Graslon Defuser :
http://graslon.com/88/compare-the-graslon-flash-diffuser/

http://www.slrlounge.com/graslon-prodigy-insight-review-soft-lighting-for-speedlight

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is the samples photos of my Multi-Flashes system.
Enjoy.


----------

